
Pg_timetable 2.0: The Advanced Postgres Cron-Like Job Scheduler - pasha_golub
https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/pg_timetable-advanced-postgresql-cron-like-scheduler-released/
======
jkatz05
Nice to see improvements on this extension to leverage PostgreSQL to schedule
jobs!

~~~
pasha_golub
Thanks. We're open to the new ideas. Feel free to share some :)

